# My 11 month old "musician"



## ifiwereu

Hi guys,
If you're very experienced with babies and music maybe you can chime in here. My 11 month year old boy sees me practicing a lot. Basically, he does what he sees me do. The challenge for me is he if he gets to begin banging his fingers against the keys, he will go on endlessly. If I pull him away, he screams and cries until my wife says let him play and I must give in to the tantrum. Happy wife, happy life! Are these early signs of a pianist?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe a Mozart, Maybe a Wagner who knows


----------



## Pugg

ifiwereu said:


> Hi guys,
> If you're very experienced with babies and music maybe you can chime in here. My 11 month year old boy sees me practicing a lot. Basically, he does what he sees me do. The challenge for me is he if he gets to begin banging his fingers against the keys, he will go on endlessly. If I pull him away, he screams and cries until my wife says let him play and I must give in to the tantrum. Happy wife, happy life! Are these early signs of a pianist?


He's just discovered a new method for attention, wouldn't think to much into it, next week it will be something else.
If he really is a musician and he's a 6 year old and still playing, I should take a teacher then.


----------



## ifiwereu

Ok Pugg...let's see how long this lasts! If it's really him then it'll stay!!


----------



## Nate Miller

at that age, there's no telling. 

I'd get a kids toy piano for him, because what he's doing is imitating you. My dad used to come home from work and read a book while mom made dinner. Mom tells me in the afternoons, I used to sit in dad's chair and hold a book, even though I couldn't read yet. Its just something that kids do.

but that isn't to say that he's not musical. He's just still really young


----------



## ifiwereu

Thanks Nate...folk at the church are already saying they can't wait to see him at the church piano...like his dad


----------



## Pugg

ifiwereu said:


> Ok Pugg...let's see how long this lasts! If it's really him then it'll stay!!


I did ask my mother yesterday, I was the same, always banging on the keyboard , the piano tuner has to come more then once in a year. I did start at in my teens learning, still take some lessons from time to time.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Does your piano usually get tuned only once a year? Mine has always been tuned twice a year at least, and it's a Bechstein (upright) which doesn't lose its tuning easily.


----------



## Pugg

Animal the Drummer said:


> Does your piano usually get tuned only once a year? Mine has always been tuned twice a year at least, and it's a Bechstein (upright) which doesn't lose its tuning easily.


Mine is tuned also twice a year.
( The story above is from my toddler years )


----------

